# Make Your Own iPad Stand...



## Sucker4Romance (Sep 20, 2009)

I was looking on youtube and came across this video. Absolutely ingenious.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

It's clever but I wonder when or how you would ever use it in a stand like that.  You certainly couldn't type on it like that.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

it would be good if you were just reading or watching a movie -- and it is cheap enough to just make one and have it in your bag so if you were out and about you could set it up quick at a table


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I've never noticed adhesive felt but of course I've never looked for it either.  If you had your iPad in a skin or case you wouldn't even have to go to all that trouble.


----------



## Sucker4Romance (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah I thought this would be a great temporary stand for those waiting to order there perfect case/stand. We are all playing the waiting game in terms of iPad accessories.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Does anyone know where to buy the clear lucite stands?  I don't think he mentions that.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

You can find them at office supply stores.

I'm using photo frame easels for now.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I got one at walmart. I just use it as is with my iPad in a case. 

Melissa


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks, hsuthard and Melissa!


----------

